# Christmas Set : Secret Item?



## ChocoMagii (Dec 10, 2017)

Hello~ A couple of my friends sent me this. I realised there's a mystery stocking item that's faded out. Does anybody know how to get it? I thought I had finally completed my set... sigh


​


----------



## squidpops (Dec 10, 2017)

It might be a special item for Christmas? Not sure, it isn't available yet in game.


----------



## shayx (Dec 10, 2017)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...yone-know-how-to-get-the-red-stuffed-stocking
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?440324-How-to-get-red-stiffed-stocking
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?440411-Did-I-Miss-Something-re-Naughty-or-Nice-Day


----------



## ChocoMagii (Dec 11, 2017)

shayx said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...yone-know-how-to-get-the-red-stuffed-stocking
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?440324-How-to-get-red-stiffed-stocking
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?440411-Did-I-Miss-Something-re-Naughty-or-Nice-Day



THANK YOU <3333


----------

